# Should TBT bells now be abolished?



## BiggKitty (Apr 15, 2014)

The use they were created for is very commendable, buying collectibles and paying for services provided to other members, but what do they stand for these days?

I wonder how many are already jumping up and down in anguish at my question.Maybe it is an age thing with me , But this morning looking at a couple of TBT bell auctions, the rate offered is the equivalent of 100 TBT being worth 2 mil in game bells. Bell Tree Forum does not encourage duping in any shape or form, but you cannot tell me that paying those sort of prices is being funded by catching bugs overnights, so you are actively encouraging people to dupe so they can offer more and more outrageous prices to buy TBT bells.

TBT bells appear to have taken over the Forum and are causing a multitude of problems by spawning a generation of some greedy and selfish players, who appear to have started playing the game recently and want everything NOW. Don't they realise that the fun in the game is waiting for and earning the items rather than selling their TBT bells to the highest bidder and buying everything straight away?

I collect TBT bells, it was just for the fun of it, but it isn't fun any longer and I don't do anything constructive with my TBT bells in any case except buy the odd collectible to use as a GIVAWAY.  So why do others collect them? There is a limit to how many one needs for a name change and somehow upping the exchange rate just for the sake of it seems rather a senseless thing to do.

I could be totally alone in thinking that the TBT bell system needs an overhaul of major proportions, what it is now cannot possibly be what it was originally intended for!


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

But how will we get collectibles? ;w;


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 15, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> *but you cannot tell me that paying those sort of prices is being funded by catching bugs overnights,*



*Actually, yes I can.*

I made 12.4 million bells last night in about an hour and a half doing just that. It's not hard.

You can make EVEN MORE by playing the Turnip Market. Buy from Joan at a low price, then find someone on the forum here with a High Turnip price. The last time I bought/sold turnips I made over 25million bells off a locker full.

You can make even more with both methods if you time-travel. 
Not 7PM? Make it so and go catch bugs!
Joan have a crappy buy price? TT to a Sunday where she has a lower price!

To be completely honest though, both in-game bells and TBT Bells are 100% worthless, as they are not real currency. So why worry about it?


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

- people were greedy before they started using tbt bells as essentially an in-game currency
- most of the time tbt bells are used as an alternative, merely a third party between in game bells and the product
- You don't even have to use tbt bells, if you're buying in game items most of the time you can just use in game currency

I don't see how tbt bells are encouraging duping anymore then the want for any in-game product/villager


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

I think you're a tad bit overreacting, chap. 
I don't see any duping happening in the BellTree, so we can't just assume people are duping for TBT bells.
They either sell villagers or collectibles, or get them in giveaways 
Or even making quality posts. If they are abolished, what would we use to buy collectibles and services?
Most art shops or hybrid shops accept TBT bells as payment, and it would be unfair to them if the admins abolish it just because people are going crazy over it. Think about it. We use TBT for alot of stuff other than selling it for In-game bells.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 15, 2014)

Sadly, there's no way to tell if someone's duping. :/ I see your point, and part of me wants to agree with you, but at the same time I don't think TBT bells should be completely abolished. Like Farobi said, how would be buy collectibles? We could earn them some other way? But then that makes it too easy to get them. It would cut back on the spam probably. TBT bells are part of the fun in this forum too.

I have mixed feelings on this.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2014)

Let people do their thing. I think we should care about ourselves. Apart from the staff who have to care about us.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm just confused why you're questioning others on how they get their in-game bells..? I'm sure others are wondering how you're able to cash out 1 million AC bells for 100 tbt bells all the time (or whatever the current rate is).


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

Actually I'm pretty sure the person BiggKitty is talking about, _is duping_. I did some, well let's say, research. Been on GameFAQs, I've seen their name requesting duping services for crowns. And...yeah.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 15, 2014)

no? I think theyre useful to be used as an alternative to in game bells. i could consider myself to have 15m bells, but I can just store tbt bells instead and sell them if I need bells. my 3ds isnt available to me very often, so its useful to have another form of currency available that I can just trade with online. 

good for you if you dont use tbt bells for in-game bells, but lots of other people do. its a useful and stable system and I dont see why it needs to be eliminated.

also people were always greedy lmfao even if tbt bells are eliminated theyll still sell things for lots of bells? if anything eliminating tbt bells will make prices for things inflate even more and **** up the trading system on tbt


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure the person BiggKitty is talking about, _is duping_. I did some, well let's say, research. Been on GameFAQs, I've seen their name requesting duping services for crowns. And...yeah.



That's on Gamefaqs. That does not apply on BellTree Territory. If another forum allows it, let them be.
It's not our buisness. It's their game, not ours


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 15, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> That's on Gamefaqs. That does not apply on BellTree Territory. If another forum allows it, let them be.
> It's not our buisness. It's their game, not ours



I'm pretty sure that's still not allowed. Zr388 specifically answered this question, lol. (in this thread)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> That's on Gamefaqs. That does not apply on BellTree Territory. If another forum allows it, let them be.
> It's not our buisness. It's their game, not ours



I remember a mod answered that somewhere in Ask the Staff or ZR's thread. They still are against it.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I'm pretty sure that's still not allowed. Zr388 specifically answered this question, lol. (in this thread)



I'm talking about GameFaqs. Duping isn't allowed, but why would we care about others who dupe outside of the forums?
It's not our business, and the rules don't apply to them. So I personally feel we should let them dupe if they want(people from Gamefaqs)
Because the rules there are not the same here.
Edit : Can people still get an infraction for duping outside the forums?


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 15, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'm talking about GameFaqs. Duping isn't allowed, but why would we care about others who dupe outside of the forums?
> It's not our business, and the rules don't apply to them. So I personally feel we should let them dupe if they want(people from Gamefaqs)
> Because the rules there are not the same here.
> Edit : Can people still get an infraction for duping outside the forums?





Zr388 said:


> Depends on what you're doing. If you're talking about duping/cloning/hacking on another forum, then it doesn't fall under our jurisdiction at all. However, if you're SELLING those items or bells, or generally transferring things that aren't legit, and it's found out, then yes, at that point you're in our jurisdiction if the transaction is made on this forum.
> 
> So say you're on another forum. Let's just call it fakecrossing. You're having an awesome discussion about duping. Sweet. Everyone there is all for it. You do it, have fun, it's all good. That's all on fakecrossing's rules. However, you have a duped object, come over here, and try and sell it. Someone finds one of your posts from fakecrossing, lets one of us know the item is duped, or there's some other reason people believe it to be a dupe. Since the transaction would be made here, then it's against the rules. That's all.



Here you go.


----------



## BiggKitty (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh! I do love controversial questions....


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Here you go.



That's basically what I meant. They can dupe in another forum all they want, but don't bring that here.


----------



## BiggKitty (Apr 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> But how will we get collectibles? ;w;



Perhaps a credit system that a member earned but could not sell on to a third party

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> That's basically what I meant. They can dupe in another forum all they want, but don't bring that here.



But if they dupe in another Forum then bring the in game bells they made from duping to the Bell Tree Forum to buy TBT bells, of course it has an impact no matter what you say to the contrary


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 15, 2014)

Just set the exchange rate at a permenant rate, unless it needs to be changed.

Anyone who tries to sell above gets in trouble.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> Perhaps a credit system that a member earned but could not sell on to a third party
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Then they will get in trouble. Just report them. No need to abolish TBT bells just because a person duped and sold it here.
It's unfair to those who actually use it right.


----------



## Alette (Apr 15, 2014)

Some people, like me, collect TBT Bells from posting and then have nothing to do with them as they don't buy art or collectibles. It makes sense for us to sell them to people who do want to buy collectibles and art from people on the forums, and it makes sense for whoever is selling them to sell them for the best price then can get, yes?


----------



## Flop (Apr 15, 2014)

I would prefer they stayed. I like giving them away to people who need them. 


#Yayyyy10,000BellGiveaway


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 15, 2014)

*I feel like you're a bit biased considering the amount and rarity of collectibles that you have. *


----------



## Cudon (Apr 15, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> *I feel like you're a bit biased considering the amount and rarity of collectibles that you have. *


 Agreed, it's kind of ironic that a person with tons of collectibles would make a thread like this x3


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2014)

If your only complaint is exchanging them for AC bells, why didn't you propose disallowing that as oppose to completely abolishing them?  Either way, the AC bell has decreased in value compared to the TBT bell, which is not really a big deal.  The value of game bells has always had a negative relationship with the length in which the game has been out.  As people earn more bells in the game, the total amount of bells in the virtual economy are increased, so the value of a single bell decreases.  This is how it works in the real world too.

That being said, the amount of people actually exchanging the two currencies is not very high.  Sure, being rich in Animal Crossing gives you an advantage with TBT Bells because of the exchange, but so does posting a lot on the forum, being active enough to buy rare collectibles, etc.


----------



## VioletsTown (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, this is an interesting thread!  Because when you and Flop and other posters upped the exchange rate way up from 300K/400K per 100 TBT back in fall, I *did *think, whoa, how do these people have so many bells?  But it never occurred to me to make a thread accusing the new wave of posters of being cheats.  

It seems that the only real complaint you have is the current exchange rate, and acceleration upwards, may leave you behind and price you out of the market.  Welcome to the club!  As in the real world and here, sometimes that happens.  

But if you had no complaints of the system when it worked in your favor, you shouldn't complain now.  You didn't feel bad about users you were pricing out back in fall and early spring - in fact, I agree, you shouldn't have felt bad, it's just economics.  But in the same vein, the new wave of posters who have more then 1 mil bells per 100 TBT bells *right now* should not feel bad either.  They are just doing what you did back in the day.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow TBT literally the world bank of the animal crossing fandom now


----------



## radical6 (Apr 15, 2014)

money is bad and should be destroyed so i agree
but tbh who cares theyre worth nothing irl


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2014)

tsundere said:


> money is bad and should be destroyed so i agree
> but tbh who cares theyre worth nothing irl


TBT is not Marxist!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> TBT is not Marxist!


why not ):


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 15, 2014)

Flop said:


> I would prefer they stayed. I like giving them away to people who need them.
> 
> 
> #Yayyyy10,000BellGiveaway



*shudders*

They are a more liquid form of currency and that's why I personally like them. Its useful for shops like mine that don't necessarily deal with in-game things and TBT makes the transaction that much faster.


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 15, 2014)

Someone set up an official acnl bells - tbt bells exchange rate. Like with real life exchange rates, they fluctuate with the economy, supply-and-demand, etc.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

That would be great! Collectibles should just be one per person and free.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> I would prefer they stayed. I like giving them away to people who need them.
> 
> 
> #Yayyyy10,000BellGiveaway


Really? You allow super rich Millionaires to join! And you would think they would let ous poor people have the money instead they want more money! People are super greedy these days


----------



## Yookey (Apr 15, 2014)

Vaati said:


> That would be great! Collectibles should just be one per person and free.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't see why "rich" people shouldn't be allowed to join a giveaway. It's a giveaway, not a charity. Why should a lazy person who doesn't do things to earn bells be allowed to join when the hard workers aren't. Why can't those who work hard be allowed to get something for free for once? ^^



Anyway, I don't see a reason for the TBT to disappear. I find it good that they exist, and I can charge that instead of in-game bells that are easily duped. There are only so many TBT Bells, and obtaining them is harder than getting bells, which makes it a better currency to charge so I myself won't have to spend hours on doing things that is paid for by a 10 minute duping session. ^^


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I don't see why "rich" people shouldn't be allowed to join a giveaway. It's a giveaway, not a charity. Why should a lazy person who doesn't do things to earn bells be allowed to join when the hard workers aren't. Why can't those who work hard be allowed to get something for free for once?



I wanna like this post so hARD URGHH


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I don't see why "rich" people shouldn't be allowed to join a giveaway. It's a giveaway, not a charity. Why should a lazy person who doesn't do things to earn bells be allowed to join when the hard workers aren't. Why can't those who work hard be allowed to get something for free for once? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't see a reason for the TBT to disappear. I find it good that they exist, and I can charge that instead of in-game bells that are easily duped. There are only so many TBT Bells, and obtaining them is harder than getting bells, which makes it a better currency to charge so I myself won't have to spend hours on doing things that is paid for by a 10 minute duping session. ^^



Not my point! he said he gives them to people who need it.


----------



## Miya902 (Apr 15, 2014)

Actually, I watched my sister personally make 2 million bells from fishing on the island in one day. So it is possible to make ATLEAST 4million just from the island in two days. Without duping.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 15, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I don't see why "rich" people shouldn't be allowed to join a giveaway. It's a giveaway, not a charity. Why should a lazy person who doesn't do things to earn bells be allowed to join when the hard workers aren't. Why can't those who work hard be allowed to get something for free for once? ^^




Amen! Thank you ;-;

Regarding the bell making thing --- I have little over 50mill now, so I'm out of buying TBT now until I make some more island trips...unlike popular assumption, me (& many other "rich" people) do not have infinite bells!


----------



## Yookey (Apr 16, 2014)

I used to make a huge amount of money through stealing fruit from the island games. Back then I didn't really know about the bug and fish on the island. 

Thanks to selling golden roses, I'm set on bells though. Lol
Would breed black roses while cycling, then turn off beautiful town and just turn them all gold.. Sell them for 60k each. I earned money so fast, got to 100m within a week. xD


Now you can just catch a whole ton of bugs and fish, and sell them to a villager in the campsite who pays way more than he should... Fast, easy, effecient.

You don't have to dupe to get rich and be able to buy bells.


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I used to make a huge amount of money through stealing fruit from the island games. Back then I didn't really know about the bug and fish on the island.
> 
> Thanks to selling golden roses, I'm set on bells though. Lol
> Would breed black roses while cycling, then turn off beautiful town and just turn them all gold.. Sell them for 60k each. I earned money so fast, got to 100m within a week. xD
> ...



how much were you selling for a single gold rose I might take your idea xD


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> how much were you selling for a single gold rose I might take your idea xD



They said 60k each, unless it was a different price. I sold them for 5 TBT bells each a while ago.


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

Flop said:


> They said 60k each, unless it was a different price. I sold them for 5 TBT bells each a while ago.



oh sorry didn't see that part


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Would selling Blue roses be better? I've got a whole patch of them (Off topic like always )


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Would selling Blue roses be better? I've got a whole patch of them (Off topic like always )



No because for gold roses you need the golden can and no beautiful town rule and you can not breed them to make a gold rose but you can breed them to make a yellow rose


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Then they will get in trouble. Just report them. No need to abolish TBT bells just because a person duped and sold it here.
> It's unfair to those who actually use it right.



Doing something on another forum doesn't violate the rules of this one. Even if someone dupes over on gamefaqs, where s the proof that they are using the duped bells here? 

Also just throwing this idea out there: make TBT bound to character instead of having the transfer TBT option. I, however, see no reason to change the current TBT system.


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Then they will get in trouble. Just report them. No need to abolish TBT bells just because a person duped and sold it here.
> It's unfair to those who actually use it right.



how would you know they duped the stuff


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by Yookey  View Post
I don't see why "rich" people shouldn't be allowed to join a giveaway. It's a giveaway, not a charity. Why should a lazy person who doesn't do things to earn bells be allowed to join when the hard workers aren't. Why can't those who work hard be allowed to get something for free for once? ^^




Farobi said:


> I wanna like this post so hARD URGHH



me too~


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 16, 2014)

I sort of ended up checking all the great posts in the thread I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







MissNoodle said:


> Let people do their thing. I think we should care about ourselves. Apart from the staff who have to care about us.



Best post in the thread, hands down.



Kenny Mcormick said:


> Just set the exchange rate at a permenant rate, unless it needs to be changed.
> 
> Anyone who tries to sell above gets in trouble.



This is actually a good idea. This is so the difference between "rich" and "poor" players can be balanced and the "poor" will have a better chance to get what they want without fear of being outbid by the "rich". That way duping will be a non-issue altogether because everyone is on the same ground, buying and selling at the same rate.

I still worked hard for my bells, but I still would like to buy at a regular rate to keep it fair for everyone unless I'm absolutely desperate (which I did once at 100TBT=1mil and no one even sold to me xD). 

I think what should be done is remove the auction tags of the TBT board? That way people can sell for whatever rate they want and no one will be griefed by being outbid or something. 

...people use selling tags for auctions too though so what am i talking about--



Jeremy said:


> If your only complaint is exchanging them for AC bells, why didn't you propose disallowing that as oppose to completely abolishing them?  Either way, the AC bell has decreased in value compared to the TBT bell, which is not really a big deal.  The value of game bells has always had a negative relationship with the length in which the game has been out.  As people earn more bells in the game, the total amount of bells in the virtual economy are increased, so the value of a single bell decreases.  This is how it works in the real world too.
> 
> That being said, the amount of people actually exchanging the two currencies is not very high.  Sure, being rich in Animal Crossing gives you an advantage with TBT Bells because of the exchange, but so does posting a lot on the forum, being active enough to buy rare collectibles, etc.





saehanfox said:


> Someone set up an official acnl bells - tbt  bells exchange rate. Like with real life exchange rates, they fluctuate  with the economy, supply-and-demand, etc.



So here's an even better idea. Which also complement's *Jeremy*'s post quite well. 



Yookey said:


> I don't see why "rich" people shouldn't be allowed to join a giveaway. It's a giveaway, not a charity. Why should a lazy person who doesn't do things to earn bells be allowed to join when the hard workers aren't. Why can't those who work hard be allowed to get something for free for once? ^^



_*THANK YOU.*_



Yookey said:


> You don't have to dupe to get rich and be able to buy bells.



On that note, how does OP even know duping is the way for people to get bells? Why is it the only thing mentioned, specifically?

I think there's something deeper to this.


----------



## cupcakes595 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope tbt bells do not get abolished. They are a fun alternative and super useful, too! I bought my dear Fauna without have to spend any of my precious in-game bells. I agree with Adol the Red, it IS possible to make that kind of money from island-ing and the turnip market. And just selling stuff on tbt! I got 2 million bells overnight just by selling a bunch of hybrids.


----------



## sej (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think TBT bells should be abolished, then the collectibles will be easy to get. Yes you may wonder how people get their bells but why? People may dupe, but how do you know for sure, I don't think people dupe to get money, they earn it. Like I do, and I certainly do not want TBT bells to be abolished*.*


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah but, at the end of the day, the 'rich' will control the market. The whole reason the rate goes up the first place is because people don't leave it long enough for the chance to bring it down, and instead they just ride over the highest buyer so far to get more sellers/buyers. That's life, and that's how it works. I don't see why people feel the need to stress of a currency which practically comes from thin pixel air. You post, you get TBT bells. You're active, you guess TBT bells. You answer a poll. Guess what? You get TBT bells. 

I only opened a thread to buy TBT bells once, and that was only to get enough to buy my yellow Japanese collectible hehe. Anyway, I just really don't see why people who are considered 'rich' should be dragged down with everyone else (buying with a permanent, set rate) since it means they'll lose buyers to others.

Especially seeing as it's simply nothing more than tactics. You want more TBT bells? Beat the current 'market'. Or be crafty and make a profit by selling your AC bells for TBT bells and, next time there's a higher buy rate, sell your TBT bells to them. Yay! You now have more AC bells than before. Voila! A profit. Then simply rinse, repeat and don't forget to join the other 'rich' users and beat their market to buy TBT bells.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 16, 2014)

There is only one solution. A global cyber-attack, that uploads a virus corrupting everyone's game. Boom. Every bank account in ACNL wiped overnight. And then, it's every Mayor for themselves. Starting from the basics, fashioning weapons out of sticks and stones.


Also, I'm happy to launder any dirty bells people have made through duping


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> There is only one solution. A global cyber-attack, that uploads a virus corrupting everyone's game. Boom. Every bank account in ACNL wiped overnight. And then, it's every Mayor for themselves. Starting from the basics, fashioning weapons out of sticks and stones.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm happy to launder any dirty bells people have made through duping



Why stop at ACNL bank accounts? Attack the TBT Bell bank accounts too. Completely start from scratch in both markets then.


----------



## Silversea (Apr 16, 2014)

Getting stressed over virtual currency is an individual problem.

And its impossible to dictate or control "duped Bells" so like with hacked Pokemon there is no way to prevent this scenario at all. There will always be ways to "get around" the expected method of obtaining.


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

TBT bells will not be abolished, so I don't see the point of this.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Mixed feelings about this. In my opinion, I _don't agree that _TBT bells should be abolished. As the value of in-game bells decreases, the value of TBT bells increases. There are people out there who genuinely earn their in-game bells correctly and genuinely earn their TBT bells by staying active. And this forum wouldn't be the same without TBT bells. :]


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I don't see why "rich" people shouldn't be allowed to join a giveaway. It's a giveaway, not a charity. Why should a lazy person who doesn't do things to earn bells be allowed to join when the hard workers aren't. Why can't those who work hard be allowed to get something for free for once? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't see a reason for the TBT to disappear. I find it good that they exist, and I can charge that instead of in-game bells that are easily duped. There are only so many TBT Bells, and obtaining them is harder than getting bells, which makes it a better currency to charge so I myself won't have to spend hours on doing things that is paid for by a 10 minute duping session. ^^


Duping and cheating bells is hard work? And people who dont cheat are lazy? What kind of world do we live in?!


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Duping and cheating bells is hard work? And people who dont cheat are lazy? What kind of world do we live in?!


Yookey's world


----------



## Cudon (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Duping and cheating bells is hard work? And people who dont cheat are lazy? What kind of world do we live in?!



Where did you get that from? Please show me what part makes duping hard work? Can you even read? o3o


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Duping and cheating bells is hard work? And people who dont cheat are lazy? What kind of world do we live in?!



Not everyone dupes and cheats. I highly doubt every "rich" person on this forum "dupes" or what you consider "cheating". *Possibility *they may be some "rich" people here who has duped once or more before (might not be any at all) but I'm pretty sure mainly all the "rich" people on this forum get their bells through hard work (whether it be turnips, selling items/sets legitimately, bug-hunting, fruit selling, selling villagers, list goes on. Earning the bells through legitimate means basically.)

And quoting from you " And people who dont cheat are lazy?"
Yes and no. Depending on how you define "people who dont cheat". 

Yes because there are people who don't "cheat" that don't really put effort into making bells or earning TBT bells etc. And only lurk around the forums to enter give-aways. 

For example, I remember holding give-aways before, and people only mainly went for the easy way to enter, which was commenting "enter me" for 1 entry. While others who put effort into entering actually did the other entries which were "visiting my dream address (5 entries), drawing a picture of a villager (5 entries)" etc etc. So for me, that's considered pretty lazy for those who don't put in half the effort that other people put in when entering give-aways.

And it's not like the "rich" people magically got rich either. *They earned their fair share.* And through legitimate ways too.

See how many times I used the word "legitimate"?


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

I bet most rich people here have duped bells at least once...


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I bet most rich people here have duped bells at least once...


Reasonable. Most likely some once in their lifetime, but not all. :] That doesn't really mean they got rich from duping though. ^~^


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I bet most rich people here have duped bells at least once...


stahp avoiding questions D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Where did you get that from? Please show me what part makes duping hard work?



particularly this one ~ uvu


----------



## Cudon (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I bet most rich people here have duped bells at least once...


How can you be so sure? I mean there are plenty of people who actually work for their fortune by having succesfull commissions/shops or w/e. 

Making money in AC is easy. Turnips, once you've figured them out are easy to benefit from. Not that many resort to duping.


----------



## Ankhes (Apr 16, 2014)

The OP is making a lot of assumptions that are quite possibly baseless.  If it isn't fun for him/her anymore, fine.  But many others use and enjoy the TBT bells and have the right to do so.  

It really looks to me like another case of someone who is disturbingly worried over how other people want to play and use their in-game and TBT bells.  

And as for saying that the original purpose of them being corrupted...based on what evidence?  

Idk...this doesn't look controversial to me.  It looks like someone is worried over what isn't really a major concern for most others.  I guess, in essence, a non-issue.   I usually hate the term "non-issue," but it seems to fit here.  *shrug*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Duping and cheating bells is hard work? And people who dont cheat are lazy? What kind of world do we live in?!



That's not what she meant. 
She said people who do nothing to earn bells are alowed to join giveaways, while hardworkers can't.
Also she has a point. Anyone can join a giveaway. It's not a charity.
She said that  rich people are not allowed in giveaways, even though there are alot of people who worked hard for bells.
Anyone can join a giveaway, not just those who are poor in-game.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> That's not what she meant.
> She said people who do nothing to earn bells are alowed to join giveaways, while hardworkers can't.
> Also she has a point. Anyone can join a giveaway. It's not a charity.
> She said that  rich people are not allowed in giveaways, even though there are alot of people who worked hard for bells.
> Anyone can join a giveaway, not just those who are poor in-game.



Look man I dont want to start a fight or anything but when I quoted Flop back there i was talking about him giving them to the people who need them. She on the other hand doesnt even read my post besides "rich shouldnt join"


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 16, 2014)

It's just virtual currency. Chill.

You can't control the economy of Bells, because there is an infinite amount of them in both AC and TBT.
Super-rich millionaires can join giveaways, and if you really felt that strongly, don't allow them to. It's not a charity, it's for fun. 
Taking away TBT Bells doesn't solve anything, because you have a possibility for everybody duping Bells. 
Exchange rates cannot be controlled, unless you somehow create a rule for exchange rates.

Point is, you need to learn to work with the system. I earn all my Bells from posting, and I rarely have more than 600. Do I care if others are hoarding thousands of TBT Bells? No, because I can what they are doing any day. It's their choice to do so.


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Not everyone dupes and cheats. I highly doubt every "rich" person on this forum "dupes" or what you consider "cheating". *Possibility *they may be some "rich" people here who has duped once or more before (might not be any at all) but I'm pretty sure mainly all the "rich" people on this forum get their bells through hard work (whether it be turnips, selling items/sets legitimately, bug-hunting, fruit selling, selling villagers, list goes on. Earning the bells through legitimate means basically.)
> 
> And quoting from you " And people who dont cheat are lazy?"
> Yes and no. Depending on how you define "people who dont cheat".
> ...



3 times


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> 3 times



I think that that was a rhetorical question mate.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Kippla said:


> It's just virtual currency. Chill.
> 
> You can't control the economy of Bells, because there is an infinite amount of them in both AC and TBT.
> Super-rich millionaires can join giveaways, and if you really felt that strongly, don't allow them to. It's not a charity, it's for fun.
> ...


This post is the best ^^ 

People of TBT I dont care if you rich guys and gals would like to join a giveaway its OK with me 100%! But when Flop said "I give them to people who need them" I wrote saying the rich don't need them as much as us poor people. And I forgot the name of  the user but they took what I was saying out of context and then everyone started thinking that's what I meant -_-


Now about duping I shouldn't of said anything sorry but when you have over 100m it kind of gets suspicious. Please calm down and have a cup of Joe.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> you cannot tell me that paying those sort of prices is being funded by catching bugs overnights, so you are actively encouraging people to dupe so they can offer more and more outrageous prices to buy TBT bells.



*You really have no room to talk. You pay 1mil per 100 and you buy them all the time. So how do we know you aren't duping money?*


----------



## Yookey (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Duping and cheating bells is hard work? And people who dont cheat are lazy? What kind of world do we live in?!



To answer your post before which I read the whole of, just saw no point in replying to the whole one: Flop indeed gives stuff to those who need it. I've seen them help people get name changes and stuff before. but that doesn't mean that his giveaway has to be to someone who needs it. Because if he wanted that, he'd not have made it into a guessing game, and instead made it some kind of survey stating what exactly you need it for.
Besides, "rich" people can need bells to. Me for an example, i have thousands, but I still need more to afford the yellow letter. So just because you're "rich", doesn't mean you don't need more.

Duping and cheating can be hard work, as you need to be very precise to be able to do it. you also need to have two ds's or go all the way in finding a duping partner. So that's harder than just sitting around hoping other people will give the stuff to you. I don't approve of this method, but I do acknowledge how hard it is to do it, not everyone can.

What I meant with hard work was like me, for an example. Having an art/signature/avatar shop where I spend hours on drawing for people for a virtual currency that means nothing. That is hard work.
And like willow, breeding hybrids and selling them for TBT. And like Witch, selling hard obtained items. And drew, selling hard obtained golden tools. THIS is what I meant with hard work,_ not _duping.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *You really have no room to talk. You pay 1mil per 100 and you buy them all the time. So how do we know you aren't duping money?*



Oh Snap.

This girl is badass. I swear.

This isn't a *Bigg* issue really. *Giggles and hides in corner*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Oh Snap.
> 
> This girl is badass. I swear.


Oath's quote from Mafia is spreading like wildfire. lol


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> This girl is badass. I swear.



**bows* Thank you, thank you all.

Back on topic:

Bigg, you're great and all, but....







You're complaining about people excessively buying tbt bells for high prices, which makes you think they're duping.

Have you seen your situation? Have you seen how long you've been buying tbt bells?

I'm not trying to burst your bubble or accuse you of duping, but you do exactly what you're accusing everyone of. *


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *You really have no room to talk. You pay 1mil per 100 and you buy them all the time. So how do we know you aren't duping money?*


Gurl you tell 'em! 

Anyway, for me, I have... A lot of bells. But I don't need to be a genius to know that if I save for a long time; am active on it and don't spend many bells often, then I'll be able to earn more than enough. 
I think people need to wake up and realize that they're arguing over a virtual currency which doesn't even exist. That's like arguing over who gets to keep the imaginary puppy.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> who gets to keep the imaginary puppy.



*Pls can I have it ? :]
*


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Pls can I have it ? :]
> *


No I want it


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *You really have no room to talk. You pay 1mil per 100 and you buy them all the time. So how do we know you aren't duping money?*



If there against duping theirs a good chance its was not duped


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I think that that was a rhetorical question mate.





MayorAvalon said:


> *You really have no room to talk. You pay 1mil per 100 and you buy them all the time. So how do we know you aren't duping money?*


We need a liking button on TBT. <3


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I think that that was a rhetorical question mate.



I know and I gave it a serious answer


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> We need a liking button on TBT. <3



I'd rather not. I don't want TBT turning into Facebook.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> If there against duping theirs a good chance its not duped if that was not duped



*You said duped too many times I'm confused. 

It was kind of a rhetorical question :3 But really, Biggkitty buys plenty of tbt bells. She is complaining that people who buy these tbt bells for large portions of in-game money are duping. But isn't that quite..... weird? I mean, not saying she's duping, but she definitely has one of the largest rates on the forum. So because she buys constantly, she has no room to say that in front of a forum where a small minority are probably in their heads accusing her of the same thing.

So kick my ass for saying this, but someone who has probably bought thousands of tbt bells making a thread like this has hella lot of nerve *


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I think that that was a rhetorical question mate.





GaMERCaT said:


> I know and I gave it a serious answer



Rhetorical questions aren't meant to be answered though? LOL ^~^

I will take out a whole dictionary to define Rhetorical question if I need to, dear. <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'd rather not. I don't want TBT turning into Facebook.



Yes this. People just say you like the post they made we don't need a silly like button.


----------



## e-puff (Apr 16, 2014)

On other forums people are plenty greedy, and that's without forum currency. It's really human nature. Nothing about TBT bells are encouraging, "greedy and selfish players."


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I know and I gave it a serious answer


It wasn't meant to be answered though, hence "rhetorical".



kildor22 said:


> I'd rather not. I don't want TBT turning into Facebook.



I've been in forums (Smogon, computer-help forums) that have a Like Button on them.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 16, 2014)

Keep something in perspective. We are arguing about currency that doesn't exist and it's just plain silly. I think Bigg just wants to abolish TBT Bells because they have want they want. This thread is more trouble than it's worth.

We are keeping TBT Bells, you cannot prevent millionaires from joining giveaways, and the economy will keep evolving. I will now lurk.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Yes this. People just say you like the post they made we don't need a silly like button.



I didn't mean it _literally_. haha ^~^


----------



## Cudon (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'd rather not. I don't want TBT turning into Facebook.


Why don't we go all out and add an album for selfies aswell.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Keep something in perspective. We are arguing about currency that doesn't exist and it's just plain silly. I think Bigg just wants to abolish TBT Bells because they have want they want. This thread is more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> We are keeping TBT Bells, you cannot prevent millionaires from joining giveaways, and the economy will keep evolving. I will now lurk.




Great! I don't think this is such a *Bigg* deal really. I can use all my TBT to buy a *kitty* if I want to.
That rings a *Bell*, doesn't it? 
:3


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

yes it should thats all I have to say


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> yes it should thats all I have to say



I don't quite understand. Yes it should what?


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> yes it should thats all I have to say


Who is this answer referring to? cx


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Keep something in perspective. We are arguing about currency that doesn't exist and it's just plain silly.



*Then why are you joining in?*


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I don't quite understand. Yes it should what?



Not quite sure, but I'm assuming they were answering the title question?


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

What is the use of a forum currency anyways why can't we stick to acnl bells? Also if you want a shop and stuff just make everything one person and free. If you missed out just buy it from someone with acnl bells... 

Please reply to this post nicely I am not trying to start a fight


----------



## Byngo (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a theory I've been working on... I think mods are using TBT bells to mind control regular members.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> This post is the best ^^
> 
> People of TBT I dont care if you rich guys and gals would like to join a giveaway its OK with me 100%! But when Flop said "I give them to people who need them" I wrote saying the rich don't need them as much as us poor people. And I forgot the name of  the user but they took what I was saying out of context and then everyone started thinking that's what I meant -_-
> 
> ...



I hope everyone reads my post I dont want anyone getting the wrong idea.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What is the use of a forum currency anyways why can't we stick to acnl bells? Also if you want to a shop and stuff just make everything one person and free. If you missed out just buy it from someone with acnl bells...
> 
> Please reply to this post nicely I am not trying to start a fight



Because how would we buy the collectibles in the first place? x3 If we made it all free then they wouldn't be '*collect*ibles' because they're super easy to get. 
It decreases the rarity ect and makes them pointless. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> I have a theory I've been working on... I think mods are using TBT bells to mind control regular members.



This is true, I think.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What is the use of a forum currency anyways why can't we stick to acnl bells?



Simple - I just like collecting them. I don't play ACNL too much anymore, and I have to take my obsessive-ness on collecting something elsewhere. TBT Bells are also pretty fun to earn.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What is the use of a forum currency anyways why can't we stick to acnl bells? Also if you want a shop and stuff just make everything one person and free. If you missed out just buy it from someone with acnl bells...
> 
> Please reply to this post nicely I am not trying to start a fight


For many reasons! (-:
>If we had no forum currency, I highly doubt there be as much posts as there is today. There are people who post a lot for TBT bells as their main reason.
>Things on this forum like collectibles would have less value.
>If they made everything free on this forum (like the collectibles, golden mailbox etc), it wouldn't really be special in a way. :]
>In some cases, you can say TBT bells so bring a balance in TBT forums.

And many more reasons, there are just the reasons I can think on the top of my head now  ~


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I have a theory I've been working on... I think mods are using TBT bells to mind control regular members.



THEY'RE PART OF  THE MAFIA ALL ALONG.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Because how would we buy the collectibles in the first place? x3 If we made it all free then they wouldn't be '*collect*ibles' because they're super easy to get.
> It decreases the rarity ect and makes them pointless.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Not to mention, alot of shops here depend on TBT bells. 
As it is an easier way of payment. Rather than going to the person's town to drop Millions and millions of bells,
alot of people find it more convenient and time-saving. We can't just abolish TBT bells just because 1 or 2 people do not like it.
It's like saying we need to abolish a dollar on paper, because we could just use pennies and quarters.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> THEY'RE PART OF  THE MAFIA ALL ALONG.



Duh, Justin and Jeremy are. Look at the color of their usernames


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

> I wonder how many are already jumping up and down in anguish at my question.Maybe it is an age thing with me , But this morning looking at a couple of TBT bell auctions, the rate offered is the equivalent of 100 TBT being worth 2 mil in game bells. Bell Tree Forum does not encourage duping in any shape or form, but you cannot tell me that paying those sort of prices is being funded by catching bugs overnights, so you are actively encouraging people to dupe so they can offer more and more outrageous prices to buy TBT bells.



*YOU PAY FRIGGING 1MIL FOR THEM WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING*



> TBT bells appear to have taken over the Forum and are causing a multitude of problems by spawning a generation of some greedy and selfish players, who appear to have started playing the game recently and want everything NOW. Don't they realise that the fun in the game is waiting for and earning the items rather than selling their TBT bells to the highest bidder and buying everything straight away?



*IF YOU THINK THEY'VE TAKEN OVER THE FORUM THEN WHY DO YOU BUY THEM AND MAKE 100000000000000000 THREADS TO DO SO?*



> I collect TBT bells, it was just for the fun of it, but it isn't fun any longer and I don't do anything constructive with my TBT bells in any case except buy the odd collectible to use as a GIVAWAY.  So why do others collect them? There is a limit to how many one needs for a name change and somehow upping the exchange rate just for the sake of it seems rather a senseless thing to do.



*FOR THE FUN OF IT? ARE YOU KIDDING? YOU PAY SO MUCH WTF?*



> I could be totally alone in thinking that the TBT bell system needs an overhaul of major proportions, what it is now cannot possibly be what it was originally intended for!



*Honestly maybe if you didn't buy them for so high a price their maintenance would go down? 

Go ahead, kill me for saying all that, but it's true.





*


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Because how would we buy the collectibles in the first place? x3 If we made it all free then they wouldn't be '*collect*ibles' because they're super easy to get.
> It decreases the rarity ect and makes them pointless.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


They would be rare I did not say anything about the amount given out... 5 per restock perhaps? If you got one you'd be lucky which makes them how you say "*Collect*ibles"


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *YOU PAY FRIGGING 1MIL FOR THEM WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that gif omg, HAHAHAHAhaahaahaah <3

anyways back on topic, agreeing with what MayorAvalon said.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> They would be rare I did not say anything about the amount given out... 5 per restock perhaps? If you got one you'd be lucky which makes them how you say "*Collect*ibles"



*The whole idea is to purchase them for a limited time, but in a fair way that you at least have a chance. 5 items per restock isn't fair.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *YOU PAY FRIGGING 1MIL FOR THEM WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geezus, calm down. We don't need to capslock. It's his opinion, and we should work it out in a more formal and proper way,
Rather than capslocking each other to death.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Not to mention, alot of shops here depend on TBT bells.
> As it is an easier way of payment. Rather than going to the person's town to drop Millions and millions of bells,
> alot of people find it more convenient and time-saving. We can't just abolish TBT bells just because 1 or 2 people do not like it.
> It's like saying we need to abolish a dollar on paper, because we could just use pennies and quarters.



Stealing this to add it onto my answer. ;D


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> that gif omg, HAHAHAHAhaahaahaah <3
> 
> anyways back on topic, agreeing with what MayorAvalon said.



*Thanks. I'm just so annoyed at the nerve of the OP for making this xD*


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *YOU PAY FRIGGING 1MIL FOR THEM WHY ARE YOU COMPLAINING*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful! Someone could get hurt with your capslocking!  I think I got a little injured in the process of reading this too.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Geezus, calm down. We don't need to capslock. It's his opinion, and we should work it out in a more formal and proper way,
> Rather than capslocking each other to death.



*DO YOU NOT LIKE MY CAPSLOCKING?*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

I think we should all calm down and get back on topic


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *DO YOU NOT LIKE MY CAPSLOCKING?*



Everytime I see capslocking, I imagine the person shouting at the top of their lungs, lol.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I think we should all calm down and get back on topic



I think we should all shut up in general and let this thread die, seeing as it's bothering so many people. Look, see I'm doing my bit now. *Leaves thread* :3


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I think we should all calm down and get back on topic










kildor22 said:


> Everytime I see capslocking, I imagine the person shouting at the top of their lungs, lol.



*I think it's just a genuine way to make posts look meaningfully rude meanwhile getting a point across using oversized lettering and rage.*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I think we should all shut up in general and let this thread die, seeing as it's bothering so many people. Look, see I'm doing my bit now. *Leaves thread* :3


My post was actually more inappropriate so I edited it lol. Yup, I reported this thread already. I don't think there would be much agreement on OP's side to begin with, unfortunately


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I think we should all calm down and get back on topic



That edit doe. I swear you said something else...

This thread is seriously quite pointless. 
And also,


Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *The whole idea is to purchase them for a limited time, but in a fair way that you at least have a chance. 5 items per restock isn't fair.*


Right now its not buying them for a limited time its how many they restock so I guess your kinda saying that its already not fair? Or maybe what you where trying to say is that they should put I time limit instead of how many there is.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 16, 2014)

Alright, I think it's time to close this up. We will not be abolishing tbt bells as a form of currency on the Bell Tree.


----------

